# Cost to move from USA?



## chicaperdida (Dec 12, 2012)

Great advice on these forums. My husband was born and raised in Chiapas and we've been married almost a year. We're considering moving back to Chiapas in a few years ("back" for him, I'm an America lived all my life in California.) I've done tons of research, but there's one question I can't figure out. How much should we save to move? We are planning on driving there in an RV with our pets. We are going to take the bare minimum of our possessions and possibly one car. I'm assuming we'll need passports, maybe vaccines etc. How much should all of this cost? Anyone have a guess/estimate. (Even a rough one)

Thanks in advance. 

P.S. I'm not asking for a cost of living, there are lots of threads on that. 

P.S.S. He owns a home there already, so we won't need to worry about renting or buying.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It depends if you will take toll roads and how many MPG your RV takes, cost of permits, FMM, vehicle deposit and insurance, food and lodging...Gas is about the same price as in the USA now...have fun


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you plan to stay, you will have to condider that in 2 to 4 years you will become Residente Permanente, creating the need to remove your RV from Mexico, even though it may have a 10 year permit. Why? Because you will no longer be permitted to own or drive a foreign plated vehicle. Catch-22 for sure.


----------



## chicaperdida (Dec 12, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you plan to stay, you will have to condider that in 2 to 4 years you will become Residente Permanente, creating the need to remove your RV from Mexico, even though it may have a 10 year permit. Why? Because you will no longer be permitted to own or drive a foreign plated vehicle. Catch-22 for sure.


Good to know, thank you.


No one can even give a rough estimate? Please?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

chicaperdida said:


> Good to know, thank you.
> 
> 
> No one can even give a rough estimate? Please?



I asked if you are taking toll roads and what was you miles per gallon for your RV...

vehicle permit=$44 per vehicle
deposit of vehicles= between $200 and $400 per vehicle
tourist Permit (FMM) = $24
tolls from Nogales to Chapias about $260
You figure MPG = 1840 miles from Nogales to Chaipas- gas aprox. $3.30 per gallon
You figure your room and board....
probably a few hundred for insurance per vehicle......hope this helps


----------



## chicaperdida (Dec 12, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> I asked if you are taking toll roads and what was you miles per gallon for your RV...
> 
> vehicle permit=$44 per vehicle
> deposit of vehicles= between $200 and $400 per vehicle
> ...


Lo siento, I didn't realize that was a question and not a statement. I don't know if we are taking toll roads. We don't own an RV yet, that was just our plan for getting there. Thank you for your help.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

chicaperdida said:


> Lo siento, I didn't realize that was a question and not a statement. I don't know if we are taking toll roads. We don't own an RV yet, that was just our plan for getting there. Thank you for your help.




I am sorry, I guess I figured a statement like that would entice you to ask more in depth questions...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you plan to tour Mexico, an RV can be fun, but there are not large numbers of RV parks and there are no RV services or dealers.
If you plan to move to Mexico, the RV is not a very good idea for a long list of reasons. 
The best way to move is with as little baggage as possible, and if you want a vehicle, buy it in Mexico.
Check the INM rules and visit your nearest Mexican Consulate to see if you qualify to live in Mexico. Things have changed recently.


----------



## auratravel (Jul 2, 2013)

What are the cheapest airlines flights to Mexico from west coast USA?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

auratravel said:


> What are the cheapest airlines flights to Mexico from west coast USA?


Volaris has flights between Mexican cities and a few California cities, San Diego, Los Angeles, and one of the San Francisco airports, I don't remember which. I believe Volaris has the cheapest flights.


----------



## chicaperdida (Dec 12, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you plan to tour Mexico, an RV can be fun, but there are not large numbers of RV parks and there are no RV services or dealers.
> If you plan to move to Mexico, the RV is not a very good idea for a long list of reasons.
> The best way to move is with as little baggage as possible, and if you want a vehicle, buy it in Mexico.
> Check the INM rules and visit your nearest Mexican Consulate to see if you qualify to live in Mexico. Things have changed recently.


I was under the impression I don't need to meet income requirements if I am married to a Mexican citizen. Am I wrong in this? 
Thanks


----------



## halfdome (Sep 21, 2010)

Turns out you don't have to remove your vehicle from Mexico, we just got our truck legalized in Guadalajara.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That may be the case, Chicaperdida, if yo are married to a Mexican citizen, but there may be a requirement that your spouse be able to prove that he can support you, so that you can get a visa. Then, after a couple of years, you may be eligible for naturalization. Again, check with your nearest Mexican Consulate for the details. With all the recent changes, most of us are uncertain about may INM procedures. You really must depend upon the consulate, as that is where you must apply before going to Mexico. You can no longer go as a tourist and then convert to a visa in Mexico. You must apply in your home country.


----------



## Coachese (Jun 12, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Volaris has flights between Mexican cities and a few California cities, San Diego, Los Angeles, and one of the San Francisco airports, I don't remember which. I believe Volaris has the cheapest flights.


Volaris is the cheapest I've seen - especially if you can fly out of say Sacramento or San Jose.


----------



## Coachese (Jun 12, 2013)

halfdome said:


> Turns out you don't have to remove your vehicle from Mexico, we just got our truck legalized in Guadalajara.


I wonder if this is another case of "it depends on who you ask" conundrum that is one of the largest pet peeves I hear from people not adjusted to the Mexican way of doing things?


----------



## chicaperdida (Dec 12, 2012)

Coachese said:


> I wonder if this is another case of "it depends on who you ask" conundrum that is one of the largest pet peeves I hear from people not adjusted to the Mexican way of doing things?


I've heard of other people getting their vehicles legalized south of the border too. My brother in law is moving back later this year. If I remember I will give an update as to what he did with his truck.


----------



## chicaperdida (Dec 12, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> That may be the case, Chicaperdida, if yo are married to a Mexican citizen, but there may be a requirement that your spouse be able to prove that he can support you, so that you can get a visa. Then, after a couple of years, you may be eligible for naturalization. Again, check with your nearest Mexican Consulate for the details. With all the recent changes, most of us are uncertain about may INM procedures. You really must depend upon the consulate, as that is where you must apply before going to Mexico. You can no longer go as a tourist and then convert to a visa in Mexico. You must apply in your home country.


Ooooh gotcha. Ok, thanks. I'll check with the consulate.


----------

